# What book are you reading right now



## HoneyPot (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm always looking for new books and new authors, so I'd love to hear what everyone is reading..

I'm reading 

*Saving Fish From Drowning - Amy Tan*

It's ok, but my least favorite of all the books she's written sofar. Slow at the beginning and never really grabsyou. I'm about 1/2 way through it, but still not reallycommitted.

Please add - and keep posting when you start a new book!

_________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 2, 2007)

I just finished:

The Cure for Death by Lightening 

and 

The Street Lawyer (John Grisham)

I enjoyed them both, although nothing extraordinary.

Saving Fish from Drowning was also my least favorite Amy Tan. I read the Kitchen God's wife last year and really enjoyed that.


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Im reading Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night. Plus I just picked up Shopaholic and Baby (Im a huge Sophie Kinsella fan).


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 2, 2007)

I found the Curious Incident book fascinating.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

I just finished Eragon and Eldest. I'd say theywere pretty good, it has a very unique view on the world of magic andfantasy things in general.

The movie did not do it justice in the least bit. Whoever wrote thatmovie script sohuld be shot. It was a pathetic attempt, an they made itinto a kid's movie. I hate it whent hey do that. What about all thethousands or people who enjoyet he book just he way it was? And you hadto go and dumb it down for kids? Kids have enough movies of their ownto watch thank you. 
The acting was awful, also. 

I'm going book shopping again today.

I also just read VAMPED by David Sosnowski. By far one of the bestbooks i've ever read. IF you enjoy comedy or vampiric novels, read it.Because it was amazing. It takes place in a time where the world ispretty much entirely vampires. No humans. Vampires go to work, church,buy groceries (artificially made blood) and even have pets. They liveour lives, basically. Humans are grown in farms and bought by the rich.
The story is of a vampire named Marty who discovers a human child onthe streets, covered in her mother's blood. He brings her home with theintention of eating her the following night. But what happens whenMarty becomes attached to the human girl and has to hide her in hisworld? 

Great book. The End.


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> I just finished Eragon and Eldest. I'd say they were prettygood, it has a very unique view on the world of magic and fantasythings in general.
> 
> The movie did not do it justice in the least bit. Whoever wrote thatmovie script sohuld be shot. It was a pathetic attempt, an they made itinto a kid's movie. I hate it whent hey do that. What about all thethousands or people who enjoyet he book just he way it was? And you hadto go and dumb it down for kids? Kids have enough movies of their ownto watch thank you.
> The acting was awful, also.


I agree with you 100%. I really enjoyed the books. I was so amped forthe movie. I think I was spoiled after LOTR, Harry Potter, Narnia. Ithought they would have done a good job with Eragon. It was a horriblemovie. I almost walked out. I was so devastated because I had built itup to be this great thing and it was such a dud.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, they did the same thing with Blood and Chocolate. I was thoroughly disappointed. I wnted to kill someone after that, too. 

How can people do this? Imean what'st he freaking point? If the book isso grand and people like it that much...why oh why do you have tochange it so much? Little things are understandable but geez, theentire story was flipped around. 

In B&amp;C they made the guy who ends up being her boyfriend intoher uncle. The woman who nearly kills her mother becomes her lovingaunt. whyyyyy? Oh yeah and instead of living somewhere along the eastcoast of the US, she lives in Romania. And I love how everyone inRomania speaks perfect English. Also she likes to jump on walls andstuff whiel she runs. I don't understand.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah, I loved Eragon, but have not read Eldestbecause I'm waiting to buy it in softcover. And, I didn't seethe Eragon movie... and now I may not seeing that you guys thought itwas crappy!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm reading The Great Gatsby in English class.I love it!

I have to start The Painted Drum for my outside reading book.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Like JAKrabbitry, im reading the eragon series. I finished the first -- and LOVED IT!!-- and im on the 2nd.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

YEah teh second one was better, the first one got kinda dumb at times.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 3, 2007)

right now im reading ( for school) TheCaine Mutiny by Herman Wouk ...its not my favorite because idont really know anything about the navy but it is pretty good..thereare some boring parts that drag on for awhile..but the rest has beengood.. still have alot to read (400pages:shock.. the movie was reallygood.i had to watch it because i wasnt done reading the book when itwas time to turn in the report..now im going to finish the book...cantjust not finish it

before i was reading the caine mutiny i was reading TheElder... book two of eragon books...i really liked it and cant wait tofinish it after i finish the caine mutiny..im about half way througheldest.. ill probably have to starteldest over so i canremember everything...dumb school reports making me stop inthe middle of my story and start another story:X...confusing:?

i also just finished reading The Scarlet letter by NathanielHawthorne.. i liked theplot and everything, but some ofit was hard for me to understand out of the actual book... ifound myself reading sparknotes alot:embarrassed: (it was also a schoolreport)

one of my favorite series is the Love Comes Soflty Series by Janette Oke ..the movies are also pretty good


----------



## missyscove (Mar 3, 2007)

My opinion on Scarlet Letter: it would have made a GREAT short story... the novel is just too long for the plot.


----------



## tinac (Mar 3, 2007)

I am reading Empty promises by Ann Rulle, i lovetrue crime!! James patterson is my fave foction writer and ihave jst finished The beach house by him


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 3, 2007)

meh ok - just finished Saving Fish From Drowning... was kinda painful.

Now I am reading... Marley and Me. It's been on the bestseller list forever, so I figure it's worth a shot...

And I'm also reading The Tipping Point (Malcolm Gladwell). 

I always do 1 fiction and 1 non-fiction at the same time (although Iguess now I am doing 2 non-fictions...). I just finished TheWorld Is Flat - good book.

_______
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

Right now I have to read Macbeth for school,it's killing me, I hate it so much. What's the point in reading a bookwhen you don't understand any of the words in it?

I used to read all the time, but recently I've sorta stopped...guess Idon't have as much time as used too. And they closed down ourlibrary. But there is one book I'm really looking forward too andthat's Harry Potter 7. Only a few more months now!! Hehe


----------



## Starina (Mar 3, 2007)

I am looking forward to HP7 too. They justclosed down the bookstore where I work, so I am going to have to orderit online. I was really looking forward to the midnight party too. 

I am reading The Zombie Survuval Guide, again. You never can be too prepared for when the dead walk the earth. 

I just finished The Stupidest Angel, by Christopher Moore, it is funny.You can't go wrong with an Xmas story with zombies though. 

~Star~


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 3, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> My opinion on Scarlet Letter: it would have made a GREATshort story... the novel is just too long for the plot.




yeah it really was...i couldnt stay interested init...butwhen i readthe sparknotes it wasreally good


----------



## Starina (Mar 3, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> meh ok - just finished Saving Fish From Drowning... was kinda painful.


Some customers came back and told me that thebook sucked. 

Michaela, there is a version called Shakespear Made Easy. It has the"traditonal" version and on the opposite page, it has it translatedinto modern english. You might go to Amazon, or to your local bookstoreand pick up a copy, if it is really hard for you to understand. I findthat watching a movie version also helps, since you can see the contextof what they are saying and the emotion of it. I reallylikedShakespear in High School,andIevenplayed Hamlet (I got tocrossdress and have an awesome mustache and goatee!)

I mostly read comic books, my favorites are...

DarkKnight Returns, 300, Sin City, The Goon, Preacher, Bone(1300pages!), and Fables(I only read uptotradepaperback #4)

I love reading, I always have. This is the topic for me!

~Star~


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 4, 2007)

I just finished Lisey's Story by Stephen King. It was quite good. If you're into fantasy, The Eyes of the Dragon is very good.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 4, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Right now I have to read Macbeth for school, it's killingme, I hate it so much. What's the point in reading a book when youdon't understand any of the words in it?



I found one trick when reading Shakespeare is NOT to read it line byline as it's written and formatted, but read it as sentences.

So take this from Macbeth for example...

"Bloody instructions which, being taught, return 
To plague thinventor. This even-handed justice 
Commends thingredience of our poisoned chalice 
To our own lips. Hes here in double trust: 
First, as I am his kinsman and his subject, 
Strong both against the deed; then, as his host, 
Who should against his murderer shut the door, 
Not bear the knife myself. "


Don't read it line by line, read it according to the punctuation..


"Bloody instructions which, being taught, return to plague the inventor. 
This even-handed justice commends the ingredience of our poisoned chalice to our own lips. 
Hes here in double trust: first, as I am his kinsman and his subject,strong both against the deed; then, as his host, who should against hismurderer shut the door, not bear the knife myself." 

That's the only way I could understand any of it and actually enjoy it once I figured that out... 


Edit: Oh, and I've already pre-bought HP7!! Can't wait.
___________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 4, 2007)

I just read The Glass Castle by JeannetteWalls. It's a memoir of her life. Oh my goodness,AWESOME book in my opinion. I couldn't put it down.

I just picked up The Memory Keeper's Daughter by Kim Edwards, so far it's good.

Oh and *HoneyPot *I was gonna borrow Marley and Me from my Auntand forgot it at her place, you gotta let me know what ya think if Ishould go pick it up or if its not worth my time. 

And I'm with you *tinac*, I've read so many Ann Rulebooks. I love them. And I also love JamesPatterson, have some of his aswell. Don't think I've read theBeach House though, but I know its one of his big ones. Haveto pick that up someday!


----------



## Aina (Mar 5, 2007)

I just finished 'Stone of Tears' by Terry Goodkind. It was good, but a bit sad during most of it. It had a lot of agnst.

I am almost done with 'Witches brew' by TerryBrooks. I love the series, though I did get distracted by theafore mentioned 'Stone of Tears'. What is with people namedTerry writing fantasy? I think if I ever publish a fantasybook, I'll change my name to Terri Terry, so I'll have extra luck withmy books.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 6, 2007)

I just started "a spot of bother" by mark haddon (author of curious incident....)

So far, so good! He can really capture emotions well!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 6, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Right now I have to read Macbeth for school, it's killingme, I hate it so much. What's the point in reading a book when youdon't understand any of the words in it?


i know what ya mean.... two yrs ago i had to readMacbeth and Beowulf... they were both hard to understand sometimes...the class discussions really helped..its been solongnow i get those two stories confused:?


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 9, 2007)

I was just going through all the off topicforums and found this one. I am a True Crime reader, right now I amreading Bestial by: Harold Schechter, so far so good. Except thateverytime I go to read any farther, some one needs something. Ahhh thelife of a mom.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 11, 2007)

So, I started reading "The Kite Runner" instead of Marley and Me, and so far it's enjoyable!

_________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 11, 2007)

I had the Kite Runner in my hand, but didn't know if it would be any good.

Crystal


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 11, 2007)

Yowza. The Kite Runner really weighed me down in the end. It put me in a funk for about 2 weeks.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 11, 2007)

Ahh - so it's a bit depressing huh... great...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Do any of you like fiction-humorous? Areally good one is Devil Wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger. Iread it way before the movie came out. It's lolfunny. I have yet to see the movie, I know it will notcompare to the book. 

I like to go to barnesandnoble.com. You can look throughbooks on there and also see the reviews to see what people thought ofthem. Then I go to the library. If they don't haveit, they will get it for me. I had one come from anothertown-45mins away. I don't reread books, so that works greatfor me.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 11, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Do any of you like fiction-humorous? A really goodone is Devil Wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger. I read it waybefore the movie came out. It's lol funny. I haveyet to see the movie, I know it will not compare to the book.
> 
> I like to go to barnesandnoble.com. You can look throughbooks on there and also see the reviews to see what people thought ofthem. Then I go to the library. If they don't haveit, they will get it for me. I had one come from anothertown-45mins away. I don't reread books, so that works greatfor me.


I liked The Devil Wears Prada - I read it before the movie too. The movie has a happier ending.

Do you like the Shopaholic books? I have read them all sofar, but kinda got tired of the character after the first 3 books.

Can you Keep a Secret by the same author is a cute book too.

________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do anyof you like fiction-humorous? A really good one is DevilWears Prada by Lauren Weisberger. I read it way before themovie came out. It's lol funny. I have yet to seethe movie, I know it will not compare to the book.
> ...


Ya know, after all the hype, I did read Can You Keep A Secret,and didn't care for it too much. Didn't get the hype aboutit. Dunno...


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah you were right Jordiwes... Kite Runner wasvery tragic, but SO good! I read it in record time.Finished it a couple days ago.

_________
Nadia


----------



## mskoala (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm reading the Innocent Man by John Grisham (I think that's what it's called) it's very good, non fiction as well.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 15, 2007)

I just gave up on "The Innocent Man..." by John Grisham. I wasn't enjoying it.

I just started the new Isabel Allende, "Ines of my soul".

I'm already enthralled. I LOVE her books.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2007)

'k finished Marley &amp; Me - dog lovers(and animal lovers in general)should read it, it was veryenjoyable and I found myself laughing at several parts of it.

Now I am on to something recommended by Jordiwes: 

Daughter of Fortune by Issabel Allende. *excited*

_________
Nadia


----------



## *poifect* (Mar 20, 2007)

I just read a book called looking for JJ. which is actually a little creepy!! on the back it just says 

three children set out from the small village that afternoon, later only two came back.

Its about a 10 year old killer who is trying to rebuild her life afterthe crime(she is 16 at this stage)it is actually very good! irecommend it to anyone who likes a bit of a thriller.



At the moment though i am reading the world according to clarkson...it is great! I think EVERYONE should read it!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 20, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Now I am on to something recommended by Jordiwes:
> 
> Daughter of Fortune by Issabel Allende. *excited*


I hope I didn't raise your expectations too high! But if you liked it, you can be comforted that there is a sequel! 

I'm almost done "Ines...". Eek, what next?


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now I am onto something recommended by Jordiwes:
> ...


Have you read ALL her books? I noticed she actually has quitea number of them - I didn't know she had written so many.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 21, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Have you read ALL her books? I noticed sheactually has quite a number of them - I didn't know she had written somany.


I've read all of her adult books. She's written a number for younger people.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 26, 2007)

I am starting 19 minutes by Jodi Picoult today. I quite enjoy Jodi Picoult.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm, I put off the Isabel Allende book for themoment. I decided I needed to finish a couple of the bookssitting on my shelf first before starting the Daughter of Fortune.

Ijust read Ya Yas in Bloom (the 3rd of the Ya Ya Sisterhoodbooks). Was enjoyable... I really enjoyed all the Ya YaSisterhood books. Fun to read.

I think I'll try to suffer through that Mariam Toews book.. "AComplicated Kindness". The reason i say suffer is because Ihave started reading it about 5 times now and just can't get past page25. I really need to get it off my night table though, so Iam going to read that next.

Steph - what kind of books does Jodi Picoult write?

___________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 27, 2007)

I found a Complicated Kindness notbad but not memorable.

Jodi Picoult picks very interesting subjects, in my opinion. One book Iread was about two sisters, one had a form of lukemia, and the othersister was conceived to provide blood, bone marrow etc for her sister.Another one I read was about the murder of a baby in a small amishvillage, another was about a suicide pact. 19 minutes is about a highschool shooting.


----------



## IM4Swine (Mar 28, 2007)

Right now I am reading Uncle Tom's Cabin for school. It has been pretty good so far.

I am also working on Sense &amp; Sensibility (and havebeen for the last few months). It is pretty good, but moves a littlebit slowly. And I have been too busy to readmuch.

I just finished reading The Scarlet Letter for school. Itwas an _excellent _book. I really enjoyed it. I read the last fiveor six chapters in one sitting. It was so good I couldn't put it down.


----------



## FatRabbit (Apr 7, 2007)

I just finished The Good Good Pig: The Extraordinary Life of Christopher Hogwood 
bySyMontgomery and I really liked it! (and cried at the end. Myboyfriend thought I was nuts.)

For those of you struggling with high school reading, I'm a CreativeWriting minor in college and took advanced literature courses for thepast few years. For those difficult books you don't understand, readthe Cliffnotes with it-http://www.cliffsnotes.com/. Ithelps explain the stories and can give you a quick summary in case youfall behind. There's also sparknotes.com.

Don't tell your teachers I told you to only read the cliff notes! They're there to HELP the book not replace...


----------



## candy07 (Apr 12, 2007)

OK for the 25th time I'm reading a book calledMarley and Me! It is sad,happy,tearjerking laughter! This is the bestbook I've ever read!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll have to pick up Marley and Me.

19 minutes is quite depressing and I'm having a hard time finishing it.

Im hoping Philippa Gregory "The Boelyn Inheritance" will come in at the library soon. I love her Henry VIII books.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm actually in the middle of Daughter of Fortune (I put down A Complicated Kindness... again). 

It's really good!! I'm enjoying it. I also picked up one of Jodi Picoult's books - The Other daughter.

Wasn't Marley and Me good? I don't own a dog and I imagine it's even better for someone that's a dog owner.

___________
Nadia


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm currently reading 'The Wizard of Oz.'
It's actually pretty different from the movie so far.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I finally got around to go to my Aunt andUncle's and borrowed Marley and Me off her today, so I'm going to startreading it tonight. Can't wait. Heard great thingsabout it.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 16, 2007)

I just finished reading Toxin by Robin Cook.It's a medical mystery about E coli. It definately kept myattention. I'll probably get another one of his books when Iget to the library.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 17, 2007)

I've just started reading "Emergency AnimalRescue Stories" by Terri Crisp. I read her first one a few years ago(Out Of Harm's Way) and it was such a tear-jerker! The reviews on thebook I'm now reading haven't been as great as the first one, but so farI am enjoying it. (btw, it's true stories of animal rescues, written bythe woman who founded 'EARS' (Emergency Animal Rescue Service). They gointo towns that have been ravaged by fire, floods, tornadoes, etc. andtry and save all of the pets that have been left behind by theirowners.)


----------



## m.e. (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been on a book reading blow-out lately  15 books in the past month.

At the moment I'm readingTheChosen, though I should be done with that in another day or so._Amazing_ book, highly recommend it. Then I think I'll move on toAtlasShrugged (with a little Terry Pratchett on the side ).

I'm also readingTheTeenage Liberation Handbook along with my brother. Great book ifyou're looking to challenge everything you've ever been taught aboutlearning :thumbup Stephen wants to give it to all of his friends.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

We just read Mama Day for my Englishclass and I loved it.There are a lot ofreferences/similarities to some of Shakespeare's works, but you wouldntknow it if you werenta fan. Its such a good book!


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2007)

I just finished "The Boelyn Inheritance" by Philippa Gregory. 

I just couldn't put it down, so good.

I would definitely recommend reading the Philippa Gregory books in this sequence:

The Constant Princess

The Other Boelyn Girl

The Boelyn Inheritance

The Virgin's Lover

I am now on to Anna Quindlen's "Rise and Shine".


----------



## HoneyPot (May 2, 2007)

I JUST finished Daughter of Fortune (got really busy and didn't have time to read a lot in the last while).

It was SO good!! Jordiwes - I really enjoyed it, I'm going tohave to get another of her books now! You said Zorro was alsogood?

I'm going to *try* to read that stupid Mariam Towes book AGAIN... butwhen that fails (because I suspect it will again), I'm going to startA Suitable Boy. I've had it for a while, but it weighsabout 10 thousand pounds, so I have not read it yet...


Edit: Steph, I LOVE period books, so I am totally going to get one of the Phillipa Gregory ones to start reading them.


____________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2007)

Portrait in Sepia is the sequel, and very good.

I LOVED Zorro as well.

I'm so glad you enjoyed it! 

Let me know how "A Suitable Boy" goes.


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2007)

I just finished Vector by Robin Cook...WONDERFUL!!

I'm now reading Invasion by Robin Cook.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

steven (sp?) king novel.. pet cemetary
baby- sitters
rabbit guide


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 11, 2007)

I just finished "A boy of good breeding" by Miriam Towes (author of"A Complicated Kindness". 

I really enjoyed it. I have to go to the bookstore tonight, I'm out of books to read!


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2007)

I just started reading Rabbits: Gentle Hearts, Valient Spirits and I cant put it down. An amazing person and fellow bunny slave sent it to me and its just wonderful. You guys should definitely pick up a copy. I was bawling when I read the forward it was so beautiful.







http://www.celebratingrabbits.com/index.html


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh a really good love/suspense book is Twlight by Stephine Meyers!

and reading the sqeuls will be a must!! lol IIf you a girl you most defintly fall in love with Edward!



I have been waiting for months for the third book It comes out in Augest

HMm Marley and Me is a great book

Cany chicken soups



The Uglies series



Pretty Little Liar series



I better stop now or I will post a 1000 books.Im a book nerd!!lol


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 12, 2007)

Not currently reading any, but I'm excited that a series I loved many years ago, the Ratha series by Claire Bell, is being reprinted, and a new book coming out!!! 

First two are coming back out July 19th 

Jessi


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Right now, I'm trying to read the first 6 Harry Potter books again before next Saturday, I'm halfway through two. :?

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hey I am reading Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix. It is reallygood I can't say I have a favourite Harry Potter book they are all really good. I can't wait until the 7th book comes out!*


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 12, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Right now, I'm trying to read the first 6 Harry Potter books again before next Saturday, I'm halfway through two. :?
> 
> _~~~~~
> ~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_



Me too I started in May and I am a pretty fas reader and I am almost a quarter of the way through the 5th one.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm currently catching up on the last 2 Shopoholic books. I haven't read them yet, and I am in the mood for a fast read, so figured I may as well. I really am tired of this character now though.

Nadia


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm about to start reading "_*Mere Christianity*_" by C.S. Lewis. I've been told its an easy read.

For those folks who think his name sounds familiar - he did the "Chronicles of Narnia" books and was a good friend of Tolkien (Lord of the Rings).

Peg

P.S. I've been on a fiction jag lately rereading my Karen Kingsbury favorites along with some others since I write book reviews (and I'm way behind).


----------



## myLoki (Jul 13, 2007)

_*I'm reading Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch. It's really funny. I'm almost through it.


t.
*_


----------



## polly (Jul 14, 2007)

I have just finished reading Torey Haydon Ghost child her books are really good but very sad Cecelia Ahern is a brill author too esp. PS I love you. I could go on forever i love books:biggrin2:I really want that bunny book but don't know if you can get it over here yet


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Jul 15, 2007)

I've read most of the books you guys are talking about (at least on the first page. I was bothered by typos too much to read more). I just recently finished East of Eden by John Steinbeck. One of the best books I've ever read. Before that, it was two crime novels. I find most of those to be exchangeable. Card board characters that transfer from author to author. They lack the depth that Law and Order can supply me. I agree with the overall "suckage" of the Eragon movie. The books were no literary wonder, but I don't regret reading them. He has some talent in writing, though he has no comprehension of characterization. He's actually a big joke on the writers forum I frequent. Before the crime novels there was A Thousand White Women. I forgot the author, but it, also, was amazing. It was about if the exchange proposed by an Indianleader to a president (Taft I believe) actually occurred. (One thousand white women in exchange for a thousand horses). Very good. I'm now reading "The Law of Similars". I don't pay much attention to authors' names. It's a flaw of mine.It's just something to read. It's alright, I guess. I've read Marely and Me (someone mentioned it, I believe someone mentioned it), it it was good. I could just recommend some of my favorite titles, and if anyone's interested they can look the summary up from their library on their own time. The Good Earth, Wicked, The Kite Runner, Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime (this was mentioned), The Five People You Meet in Heaven, Water for Elephants, Anything by Jodi Piccult (I hope I spelled her name right.) My Sister's keeper was a favorite of hers. The Girls. I'll probably think of a thousand I could have mentioned. The Pig Man. That was then, this is now (I think that's what it was called.) I'll add more, it can be guaranteed. 

This just reminds me that I should reread the Harry Potter series for easily the tenth time. Maybe I'll start on Wed. I don't want to finish early. Like the night before it comes out would be good, so it can be in one fluid motion. I'm a pretty big fan of Harry Potter, as I gather you are from the evidence of you preordering. I've read her books uncountable amounts of times. Like in the double digits. I often use it for reference, as our writing voices are similar. (At least I like to think so, though this is a pretty poor demonstration of it.)

I suppose now would be the time to go through the post again and jot down the titles. I'll be able to suffer my way through. Does anyone else realize that there is a spell check?!


Edited for forgotten titles.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 15, 2007)

i am jealous of you guys, i had a rabbit magazine that took me 2 weeks to read :shock:,lol, i just dont get the time and when i do i am constantly interupted by someone. But i did recently picked up Velocity by Dean Kootzn and am only about 50 pages into it and it is pretty good so far. now if i can finish it before my youngest gets into college i will be good, lol.



anyone know of any really scary books, i love scary, mind books.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 15, 2007)

*Nelson_is_mine wrote: *


> Jodi Piccult (I hope I spelled her name right.)


Jodi Picoult. She was mentioned a bit on pages further in from the first.


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2007)

Im going to try to read Harry Potter 6 before Saturday when the new one comes out. Not sure if I'll have time though


----------



## FoxFire (Jul 16, 2007)

i am reading a book called "Faithful Ruslan".... i stole it from my mom before i moved out..... i have no earthly idea what its about... except the main character is a dog... and he was a prison guard dog in the Soviet Union, but (my history on this are blows) ..but the prisoners were all released to go home and the dogs are left without jobs... thats as far as i've gotten... i dont have much time to read during the day so i try to read before bed... until my husband complains about the light keeping him awake lol
:whatever:sleep:


----------

